# A grizzly ..........



## rd_ab_penman (Sep 26, 2020)

Whitetail and Wolf Bolt Action along with a Sierra Wolf pen blank applied on Curly Maple ready for pen fittings. 
Finished with 8 coats of MINWAX WBOM Clear Satin Polyurethane.
SOLD

Les


----------



## magpens (Sep 26, 2020)

Very nice !!!!


----------



## alanemorrison (Sep 26, 2020)

They look very good Les.
That wolf is staring at me though.
Alan


----------

